# 1st ML purchase this week



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Hello all, just stumbled upon this forum and it rocks. I am close to purchasing my first ML speakers for my home theator. I am set on a pair of Passages for sorounds. I thought that I was set on a Motif for a center channel until I came across a dealer who has a Cinema i demo. The claim is that there really is not a difference in the speakers. I have no way of hearing them side by side. Does anyone have any listening experience with the Cinema i's and/or able to provide me with a comparison opinion? Thanks all.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey welcome to the Shack! You'll find a few happy ML owners here:bigsmile:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. I have not made the comparison, but we do have a number of ML enthusiasts here. I'm sure one of them will have some insight.


----------

